# workshop build (THE GREEN MONSTER)



## lugo35 (7 Jul 2007)

well started to build my shop today first bit of decent weather we've had in ages.
not going to post pics  doing to as cheap as pos, profiled sheets on outside,over 3x2 frames. have put down base today of 4x2 with 18mm OSB floor, plan to line it out eventually will post pic when roof is on


----------



## Gary M (8 Jul 2007)

Good luck with the build Lugo35,
hope the weather holds out for you !!


----------



## lugo35 (8 Jul 2007)

well here is a pic that i said i wasnt gonna post
http://www.imagestation.com/8415651/3903710614


----------



## DomValente (8 Jul 2007)

See a picture is worth a thousand words, especially to those of us with no imagination.
Keep 'em coming, guarantee you'll get more comments.


Dom


----------



## bodgermatic (8 Jul 2007)

How big is that, I'd guess at 12'x20' ?


----------



## lugo35 (9 Jul 2007)

its 5m x 3 m old shed was 6x3 but SWMBO HAS SAID I CAN USE GARAGE ASWELL


----------



## lugo35 (14 Jul 2007)

well here are a few pics of todays work on the build. am bit worried that its to high about 3m. i know its under the regs but dont want to draw to much attention to it should i lower the pitch????????
http://www.imagestation.com/8415651/3902187968 

http://www.imagestation.com/8415651/3902187874


----------



## OLD (14 Jul 2007)

From web regs :-http://www.diydata.com/planning/planregperm/planning_rules.php
so you have 1m to go.


----------



## lugo35 (14 Jul 2007)

i know its under the regs but the shed is on a raised piece of ground(about 2 foot) it looks massive from the main road outside. dont want any probs with it near the house . think i'm gonna drop the ridge by 300mm. is it the right thing to do????


----------



## tiler99 (14 Jul 2007)

Can you give me an idea of the prices of the profiled sheets on the outside..looking good 8)


----------



## ByronBlack (14 Jul 2007)

Personally, i'd keep the roof pitch as is - doesn't look excessive and you'll love the attic space!


----------



## lugo35 (14 Jul 2007)

i used to be indicisive but now im not sure  
gonna sleep on it would love to insulate and clad the inside but funds are bit tight will have to see?


----------



## MilkyBarKid (14 Jul 2007)

lugo35":1umu2dzp said:


> i know its under the regs but the shed is on a raised piece of ground(about 2 foot) it looks massive from the main road outside. dont want any probs with it near the house . think i'm gonna drop the ridge by 300mm. is it the right thing to do????




Don't you need to be 3 feet from your boundary? I seem to remember the last shed I build had to have that gap.
MBK


----------



## dovetail2007 (14 Jul 2007)

MilkyBarKid":eb1d6jvd said:


> lugo35":eb1d6jvd said:
> 
> 
> > i know its under the regs but the shed is on a raised piece of ground(about 2 foot) it looks massive from the main road outside. dont want any probs with it near the house . think i'm gonna drop the ridge by 300mm. is it the right thing to do????
> ...



Page 2 of my local authority's planning regs doc: http://www.eppingforestdc.gov.uk/Librar ... nning3.pdf

Looks like you're right. The workshop could be this distance away, but it doesn't look like it - could well be an optical illusion due to using the wideangle lens, though.

S

Edit:



OLD":eb1d6jvd said:


> From web regs :-http://www.diydata.com/planning/planregperm/planning_rules.php
> so you have 1m to go.



From this link: "No point is less than one metre from a boundary."

So it's a national thing, not just my local authority.

S


----------



## lugo35 (14 Jul 2007)

my baby girls feet are quite small  
last shed was alot closer than this one is, but i guess its only a problem if someone complains


----------



## dovetail2007 (14 Jul 2007)

Is it not worth doing something about it now, because if someone complains, you know the whole lot will have to come down 

S


----------



## PowerTool (14 Jul 2007)

So what material is it clad with ?



> Neither Planning Permission or Building Regulation approval is required provided that:
> 
> No point is less than one metre from a boundary.



Because it says 1 metre,and also says:-



> Building Regulations do state that structures built of combustible material (i.e. a wooden shed) must be at least 2 metres from the main house.



2 metres if combustible :? 


Andrew (slightly confused by the regulations,but glad he built his workshop out of brick..)


----------



## lugo35 (15 Jul 2007)

powertool its clad with steel sheets.
well gonna lease as is size wise . as for the 1m from boundary, about 90% of the houses along the road have a shed tight to the fence. addmittedely not as big but some far from pretty :? 
as for the build rain stopped play today


----------



## Benchwayze (20 Jul 2007)

lugo35":2g4t7wtk said:


> well here are a few pics of todays work on the build. am bit worried that its to high about 3m. i know its under the regs but dont want to draw to much attention to it should i lower the pitch????????
> http://www.imagestation.com/8415651/3902187968
> 
> http://www.imagestation.com/8415651/3902187874


Not unless someone in authority tells you to.

John


----------



## lugo35 (20 Jul 2007)

well no move as yet on the shed. OSB floor isnt looking to good with all this rain  finger crossed for good weather 2moz try get the roof on


----------



## lugo35 (22 Jul 2007)

well i have managed to get the roof on not 100% but its water tight. only seemed to rain when i got free time to do it. got i little wet :? 
the door is not working as planned as you can see in the pic, not lining up with the flat of the profile. rushing i guess. may make a wooden one but that might look silly.

http://www.imagestation.com/8415651/3900179407


----------

